# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Liquid Clomid???

## twigbolt

I'm looking into buying some more clomid for my PCT. I found some of this off a site i know is good.

50mg per ml -- 50 ml vial USP 24 grade clomiphene citrate suspended in water. 

It's in liquid form. My other clomid is pills. Will this stuff still work fine??

www.readtherules.com

I'm just a little confused. Thanks alot for the help

Dont post sites. ~Bathgate.

----------


## BigSexy50

Edit the website out of your post. Lots of heat on research companies right now.

----------


## TRE

Get the site off the post, Liquid works just fine.

----------


## Hazard

I have a question about this "Liquid Clomid" stuff....... how do u know this is for real #1? 

#2 is it injectable or oral? and it works just as well?

----------


## billy_ba

!) They send you a lab test sheet with your research chem verifying its validity
2) Its oral
3) It works cause Im taking it right now, clomid is only an oral, never inject comid.

4) REMOVE THE LINK 
the research chem companies are going down, keep the links to pm's bro.

----------


## Hazard

so is there something i have to fill out and send back to them?

oh and another thing - can i buy mroe than 1 at a time? Is this confidential? Can ig et busted in any way for this?

----------


## Demon Deacon

Why do newbies always post a link to their "source". It ruins it for everyone else. I have never ordered from them and now i dont know if i ever intend to.

----------


## Demon Deacon

> so is there something i have to fill out and send back to them?
> 
> oh and another thing - can i buy mroe than 1 at a time? Is this confidential? Can ig et busted in any way for this?



yes you can get busted. Its supposedly not illegal to purchase but if you use it on yourself its illegal. For non-human research its legal for human use it is not.

----------


## m16a2

this thread needs to be deleted imo

----------


## Hazard

so what the hell am i supposed to use it for? And how will they know?

----------


## billy_ba

Search button bro
http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugpr...php?steroid=12

----------


## trailrider38

what happened to the button that said "report this post to a mod"?

----------


## Hazard

I know why i would use the clomid..... but whats the purpose/intent on selling me the clomid for rsearch purpose only? And whats this 3rd party survey?

----------


## Hazard

bump - sry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Demon Deacon

dude why are you so worried. Just order it. Dont order enough that it looks like you are distributing and you should be fine. I think the feds have bigger and better things to do than track down some one who ordered one bottle of liquid clomid that for all they know could actually be being used for research.

----------


## Hazard

lol ok..... my final question is - whats this 3rd party survey ****?

----------


## Demon Deacon

> lol ok..... my final question is - whats this 3rd party survey ****?



I dont know, i never had to deal with that. Where did you hear about it.

----------


## Hazard

the website lol

----------


## billy_ba

the purpose of selling it for research purposes is so that you can take it for "Research Purposes". 
I dont know what survey you are talking about. I've ordered there without a survey. They do send you a lab data sheet confirming the quality of the chemz. Maybe thats what you are referring to?

----------


## Hazard

Im quoting this formt he site 

"Description 
50mg per ml -- 50 ml vial USP 24 grade clomiphene citrate suspended in water. For research purposes only. Not for human use. 

Sent out with an independent third party analysis"

----------


## nsa

3rd party analysis is the data sheet that validates the liquid, its done by a 3rd party so you know that it is not just the company say its real. Judging by your posts you should not be doing anything that warrants you using clomid or nolvadex as pct.

----------


## billy_ba

> 3rd party analysis is the data sheet that validates the liquid, its done by a 3rd party so you know that it is not just the company say its real. Judging by your posts you should not be doing anything that warrants you using clomid or nolvadex as pct.


my thoughts exactly!!!!
Are you in highschool hazard? 

Oh and before you ask, Clomiphene Citrate 50 mgs suspended, means that is dissolved in solution 50 mg/ml.

----------


## Hazard

lmao no..... been outa hs now going on 3 years......

----------


## billy_ba

have you ever used as before?

----------


## billy_ba

Hazard, I was just reading you other post on research chemz and your next cycle. Make sure you have your gear in hand day 1 of the cycle, especially pct. All the chemz on the site you mentioned are legit, you can also get pinz there as well. Stock up man and good luck. People here will help you alot.

----------


## Hazard

just deca and fina - not together.... not smart but this was right after i graduated hs..... heh - had little info and was stupid. Hence me trying to gain as much info as i can now.....

I've already had my cycle critiqued - here's what it looks like:

weeks 1-10 500mg test enth
weeks 1-8 Fina ed or eod (ed depends on if i can get ahodl of another bottle)
week 7-9 clenbuterol 
weeks 1-12 10mg's liquid nolvadex 
weeks 1-16 .25cc Arimidex 
weeks 13-16 20mg's liquid nolvadex
Day 1 of PCT - 300mg's liquid clomid
Day 2 of PCT - 200mg's liquid clomid
Day 3 of PCT - 100mg's liquid clomid
Day4 of PCT-week 16 - 50mg's liquid clomid

----------


## Hazard

i already have plenty pins  :Stick Out Tongue:  

1st thing im buying is my PCT - i'll never do a cycle without it..... clomid is ordered - next is arimidex and nolvadex ..... - i should be placing my test order next week.... and hopefully i can get more fina so i can doit ED

----------


## billy_ba

you might want to do the clen wks 8 and 9, then 10 and 11 use an eca stack like hydroxycut or xenadrine, then do clen again wks 12 and 13. The clen helps maintain muscle since its anticatabolic. taking it wk 12 will be perfect timing because this is when the test will be leaving your system.

----------


## Hazard

ok sounds good - thanks for the info

----------

